# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Banco Mundial presentará informe sobre el cambio climático

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Banco Mundial (BM) presentará el próximo 17 de febrero el informe regional denominado Desarrollo con Menos Carbono: respuestas latinoamericanas al desafío del cambio climático donde se analizará cuáles son las acciones que están tomando los países de la región respecto al calentamiento global.    
La presentación estará a cargo del economista principal para América Latina y el Caribe del BM, Pablo Fajnzylber y el especialista en Cambio Climático de la misma institución, Walter Vergara. 
En la cita también participarán el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack y el gerente sectorial de Desarrollo Sostenible del BM, Michel Kerf. 
Recientemente el ministro del Ambiente indicó que junto con el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) se encuentra afinando un proyecto que buscará otorgar incentivos a las empresas que ejecuten o posean negocios medioambientales. 
Sostuvo que esta iniciativa, que tiene como objetivo contrarrestar el impacto del cambio climático en el país, no implicará exoneración o rebaja de tipo tributario sino compensaciones económicas por la reducción en los niveles de contaminación ambiental. 
Cabe recordar que en enero último el ministro informó que su cartera se encontraba elaborando un proyecto denominado Ley de Servicios Ambientales, que permitiría a una mayor cantidad de empresas privadas incursionar en este tipo de negocio. 
Entre las actividades que podrían realizar están el manejo de recursos forestales, nuevas plantaciones de árboles, reducción de emisiones de dióxido de carbono, disminución del consumo de combustibles fósiles, entre otros.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (11/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag culminará este fin de semana informe sobre aplicación de moratoria a uso de transgénicos Elaboran agenda nacional de investigación científica sobre cambio climático 2010 - 2021 Minag inaugura taller sobre incorporación de la gestión del riesgo al cambio climático Trujillo se suma a campaña mundial La Hora del Planeta ante cambio climático Banco Mundial aprobó préstamo por US$ 330 millones para reforma ambiental de Perú

----------

